# Zweihand oder Schild?



## Jothann (13. Mai 2009)

Hey,
ich stelle mir immer die Frage, ob ich eine Zweihandwaffe tragen soll oder doch lieber ein Schild?!
Was ist besser?


MfG Jothann


----------



## Maladin (13. Mai 2009)

Wofür? 

Was willst du tun? Tanken ... Leveln? 

Welche Klasse spielst du?

Ein wenig mehr Information deinerseits wäre gut. Du hast auch das falsche Forum gewählt. 

Sag mir welche Klasse du spielst und ich verschiebe das Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Tikume (13. Mai 2009)

Anhand der Signatur wohl einen Zwerg Paladin.

Ändert natürlich nichts an der grotesk schlechten Fragestellung.


----------



## Jothann (13. Mai 2009)

Achso ok alles klar. Tut mir leid.

Momentan will ich einfach nur Leveln mit meinem Zwerg Paladin. Später aber Tanken.
Die eigentliche Frage ist einfach nur, ob ich mehr Rüstung oder mehr Damage machen sollte?


MfG Jothann


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

"Charackterplaner" klingt wirklich wie ein Forum für genau solche Fragen,kennt man das Programm nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt mal umbenenen?


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

also Dmg bedeutet schaden..und wenn du viel schaden machst killst du deine gegner auch schneller und umso schneller die gegner tot sind umso schneller hast du die quest fertig^^ 

und als tank später muss man viel einstecken können und braucht logischerweise auch mehr rüstung und mehr punkte wenn es ums parieren bzw blocken geht, also wäre da rüstung angesagt


----------



## Minastirit (12. Juni 2009)

2 hand waffe -> relativ gut schaden + durch siegel solltest du dich recht gut heilen manchmal musst halt heiliges licht oder so casten ... geht aber
1h + schild -> dauert seeeehr lange aber du kannst fast nicht sterben zumindest in dem lvl nicht .. gegen alles ausser caster .. mit denen hast du so deine probleme mit schild und 1h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab besten specst vergelter + ne 2h waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wirst irgendwann 80 und kannst dort umskillen gehen


----------



## butathyst (13. Juni 2009)

Zum Leveln 2H, zum Tanken später 1H Schild, klar.


----------

